
Would-Be Rescuers of Wayward Spacecraft Previously Solved a NASA Mystery - wglb
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/07/16/science/space/would-be-rescuers-of-zombie-spacecraft-had-previously-solved-a-nasa-mystery.html?partner=rss&emc=rss&smid=tw-nytimesscience&_r=0
======
chrisbennet
_And then there’s Mr. Cowing and Mr. Wingo’s next project: an intercontinental
ballistic missile lying on its side in the parking lot next to McMoon’s. The
Titan 1 missile, a relic from the 1960s, had been on display at Ames for years
and is still intact, except for the warhead. “They wouldn’t give me that,” Mr.
Cowing said. “I asked.”_

------
cratermoon
I knew about that Lunar Orbiter Image Recovery Project
([http://www.moonviews.com/](http://www.moonviews.com/)), but I don't
understand the headline. What 'mystery' did they solve? They recovered data
from obsolete formats and equipment. That's not solving a mystery.

